# Ohio Carp Crew gathering/Fish-in



## RiverRat

Who: Ohio Carp Crew (O.C.C.)

WHERE: Rayland Marina/Campground on the banks of the Ohio river, Rayland, Ohio.

When:April 22-24

Directions: From Columbus...take I-70 east to Bridgeport exit(last exit before you cross over to West Va.). Turn LEFT, go to light and turn RIGHT, then at next light turn LEFT and follow the RT 7 signs heading NORTH, go past Martins Ferry and Yorkville to the Rayland exit, you will see the marina next to the river(cant miss it).Total distance from the Bridgeport exit to Rayland marina exit is 7-10 miles .If coming from somewhere else, do a search on Yahoo maps and type in Rayland, Ohio.

Cost: parking is $2 for those only fishing during the day and not camping, camping runs $8-$10 a night. I will update these costs soon as i confirm them with the owners. Plus i will find out about restrooms, showers, ect.

Food:Martins Ferry has a Kroger's And most popular fast-food brands(McDonalds, Wendys, ect.).

Gas: many gas stations along RT 7 , one in Yorkville and one between Yorkville and Rayland.

What to bring: FISHING GEAR( i recommend for those not use to hard running river fish to put FRESH line on your reels) Food, tents and other camping gear...its up to you.
Not sure if alcohol is permitted at the campgrounds 100% for sure, but seeing as its NOT a state park, its up to the owners of the campgrounds..i'll find out for anyone interested.

Species: Common & Mirror carp, Buffalo Carp and this area gave up a large BIG head carp a few years ago to a BASS angler.

What to expect: I will be doing some pre-fishing of this area, but the marina is located only a mile or 2 above Pike Island lock & dam and most fish in the area will be wintering right above the dam. Rayland has a creek that exits right next to the marina entrance and i feel that a lot of fish will draw to this area into the protected water that should warm up faster than the main river.These are the first backwaters above the dam the fish will come to. Should be a great pre-spawn area. Also the marina connects under RT 7 to many ponds that we have caught loads of carp in during mid summer(i think these are spawning backwaters for sure). The area to the left of the marina drops off to 25 ft. as it used to be a grain barge tie off. Plus the mouth of the marina and channel connecting the marina to the river should be great for fish coming off the river.
You will be camping right next to the water and will NOT have to drag any gear from your car but 10-20ft. Also there is a LOT of bankspace.Also being above the dam this area has to get a TON of rain to raise the water level, unlike below the dam where rain effects the flow and level all the time.

Just thought some of you might be interested, so this is where & when my buddys and I will be if ya want to do some river fishing. EVERYONE is welcome to join.



Scott


----------



## RiverRat

For anyone interested, i have decided the 4 OCC events this year will be a money-pot tourny(for those wanting in on the action, if not its OK too).
Im going to work out the details this friday with my buddy Jake when we head over to Cabelas and hit the Ohio r. Im thinking of a "points" type system with a certain amount of points per fish depending on its weight. Something like 1 point for carp 1-5 lbs. , 2 points 6-10 lbs., ect. pots will be on total points per angler per event and we will have a seperate bigfish pot. I'd say $20 & $10 is fair.

If you just want to fish the events and not join in on the pots, thats totally cool too, this is just for those who are brave enough to put thier $ where there mouth is and skip any trash talkin...all in fun of course.

More details to come very soon.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Also, if you want to attend one of our events, sign up by contacting me via PM .

Scott


----------



## TimJC

Scott, I'm hoping to hit this event, and can't wait til april


----------



## RiverRat

Tim i really do hope you join us at Rayland...i cant wait to put you on a TON of carp....after that you'll never look at lakes again, seeing as your not far from the Ohio r. yourself!!!

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

that place looks really carpy to me too..lol..


----------



## RiverRat

Hey Ak, if you think that area looks carpy... some of the other spots along that river are much better....shallow gravel flats next to deep old barge tie-offs you can set up camp and stay til you cant lift your arms anymore(and never see another bank angler).
Then theres the old blown up rollover dam thats a big VERY deep slackwater hole....then theres the Nickles bakery(that has a run off pipe that dumps into the river), countless numbers of gravel bars, islands, coves, feeder creeks, bridges...but i'll save those for later...lol

Scott


----------



## atrkyhntr

Do you have anu events in northern Ohio this year?


----------



## RiverRat

Clyde, sorry as of now i do not..but i hope next year to hold some up your way on a water that im going to scout out this year, if it pans out the way i think...we should have an AWSOME NW event next year.

Being as this is my first year holding events, i want to let carpers in on some of my normal areas first. I plan to travel a LOT this year to new rivers and a few Res. that i know will produce state record class carp. If all goes to plan, next year we will hold 8 events total with atleast 7 if not 8 out of 8 areas producing very BIG fish. This year im feeling very confident that 3 if not 4 of 4 will produce many anglers PB catches.
Im in talks right now to get a very well known shop here in Columbus to sponsor OCC events , which should reward winners very very well.Im also sending out a few personal e-mails to a few big name hopeful sponsors that should be a GIANT step towards my goal of these events...you all will have to wait and see. 

I have a lot more planned , but cant let the carp out of the bag just yet, those who join us bankside will have to wait and see.

So far heres my e-mail letter to those who register:

Ohio Carp Crew: Carp Event, April 22-24
Location: Rayland Marina, Rayland, Ohio

$20 to enter Points Pot, $10 to enter Big Fish Pot.

Points System: per Carp
1-5 lbs. = 1 pt.
6-10 lbs. = 2 pts.
11-15 lbs. = 3 pts.
16-20 lbs. = 4 pts.
21-25 lbs. = 5 pts.
26-30 lbs. = 8 pts.
31-40 lbs. = 15 pts.
41-50 lbs. = 25 pts.
51+ lbs. = 50 pts.

Highest number of total points per event wins Points pot.
Single biggest fish in weight wins Big Fish pot.

Species that count: Common & Mirror Carp, Buffalo Carp and Bighead Carp.

Same rules as CAG apply for catching fish, NO TREBLE HOOKS and only mouth hooked fish count, NO snagging.
Please use a fish friendly type landing net, landing mat and fish are to be weighed using either a landing mat or weigh sling. All weighed fish must be witnessed and verified or they will not count. One person will keep track of everyones points, the chart will be kept at the weigh station for all to see and confirm.

YOU MUST BE A REGISTERED MEMBER OR GUEST OF OCC TO ENTER THE TOTAL POINTS & BIG FISH POTS.

To register, please contact me via PM through the OGF forum or e-mail at [email protected]



Bent rods & screaming alarms,


Matthew Scott Hollar


PS : To anyone wanting to attend these events but does not want to enter any kind of "money" fishing tourny, PLEASE feel free to join us as you do NOT have to enter the money pots to fish with us..this will just be for anglers wanting to put a little more towards thier fishing skills then just "trash talk". So please dont feel you have to join in the money to have a great time or attend, the main goal is still to catch LOTS of carp, catch big ones and spend time bankside with others who like carp fishing too.


----------



## cwcarper

Scott,

Sounds like you have a lot of good things planned for the upcoming year. I hope to make it to at least one or two of your events...if anything just to try out some new venues. I just hope my schedule doesn't get too busy...


----------



## RiverRat

Breaking News:
I just got a sponsor for the OCC events..one down many more to come!

So now we will have prizes & money for those that register and win !

Scott


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Count me in! I have already requested the Friday off for the event. Rain or shine carp will be caught. Trust me I know that area and have fished it since I was about 6. I have caught nice carp, cats, smallies, hybrids and alike in this area. It is a major pre-spawn feeding area and the marina and backwater ponds are excellent spawning grounds for these fish since they are connect to the river by hugh drainage style pipes. If you show up for this event you wont be disappointed. My only advice for this will be to bring your big fish gear. River carp are nothing like lake carp. They will put a hurtin on you fast and even the small ones fight like big boys. Good Luck to all those goin, hope to see a good turn out!

The Jake!


----------



## RiverRat

Hey Jake, 
I got a reply back from another one..looks like we'll be getting even more goodies for the events...gonna be a great year!!

Scott


----------



## Miso_Ohio

I would love to go but a couple of us carpers need to show the rest of the world that we can catch crappies as well. So it is off to the Crappie tourny for Shawn and I, I hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## tpet96

I'm sure we'll show em how it's done. Besides.....when we get our 10 slabs in the 1st hr......we're gonna hit some spawning grounds for some piggies  I'll shoot you a pm in a minute dude.


----------



## RiverRat

Crappies.....?....what are those..lol.

Best of luck to you guys.

If we get a small turn out, its cool with me.....no matter what there will be plenty of carp/buffs landed and lots of pics. to show to those who dont attend.The April event can easily put a few 30's (lbers.) on the bank and will be surprised if a few big buffs are'nt landed too.

Sean L., hope ya can make the June event..that one will be worth the drive, i just will not be held responsible for broken rods, fried drags or sore muscles & tenden in your arms. I see that event putting a few hundred carp on the bank and over 500 lbs. total(fri.-sun.). The highest "points" at this event will be VERY high.


----------



## cwcarper

Just curious...is this typically a day, night or round the clock type of bite on the river in April?? April is looking a bit full already and I might only be able to make it out to fish morning to late evening on Saturday.

And where is the June event??


----------



## RiverRat

CW, as with most waters the morning and evening bite is the best...also like east harbor in early season, the early morning bite(3am) and on is always a producer. Most of the time if you've got chum going you can keep the fish on the river feeding all day long, not much slow time. 

June Event will be held right down the river a few miles, right below Pike Island dam, there is TONS of bank space and you can set up a shelter anywhere your fishing. This event will probably produce its biggest fish during the night...but all day will produce fish too. This is the spot Dave, Jake and I hit around 100 fish total in late Oct. with the ratio of carp to buffs being almost equal. 

August im going to set up an event on the Muskingum river...which holds LOADS of big carp and should be a very awsome time.

Oct. will be again at the Ohio r. right below Pike Island dam(same as june).

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Bump back to the top....only a few weekends til this event!!

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Well guys 2 weeks til the first ever event.

Im going this coming thursday(4/14) to pre-fish and pour in the chum. I will be speaking with the owners of the campground and finding out all thats needed about restrooms, fees, ect.
I will also be taking a full cameras worth of pictures of the venue and post them when i return home for all to see. I will get pics. of the whole area including parking lot, marina ect. 

Also anyone interested in float fishing or stalking carp, there is a large tube that connects the marina to big backwater ponds and its a very easy walk from where we fish to these ponds(or you can drive and park around them) plus there is a very nice creek that has access to some great buff and carp fishing as well. Both these waters should have a nice population in them already and we always catch lots of carp there in the spring/summer.

If anyone wants to join me for this weeks pre-fishing,chumming give me a shout via PM or e-mail.
I will be heading out around 2-3pm thursday and staying atleast til friday sometime(maybe saturday if the fishing very good...lol) my main goal is to chum loads of corn in for the next weekend and try to test the waters too see what size fish are already there waiting...hopefull the chum will draw tons of fish and hold them long enough for us to hit it hard the next weekend..it should be a great time for those that join us.

So far we around 12-15 anglers coming...everyone is welcome to join us, atleast the ROD & REELS anglers are.....lol.

Scott


----------



## tpet96

Good luck to all who are attending the event. Looking forward to the pics and stories of the weekend!


----------



## atrkyhntr

MAKE SURE someone takes some pics...
Have fun gang...


----------



## cwcarper

Here's another good luck to everyone who heads out there...I fished the area a few years back (in the HOT part of the summer) for cats with little luck...but I did see some carp splashing. I've decided to stay close that weekend...already too many weekend trips planned for this month.


----------



## RiverRat

Just got another angler confirmed for this event....does anyone know a CAG member named Mark Reese? Guess hes another angler originally from England thats now liveing here in Ohio. I cant remember if ive ever met him before or not? He said he will be at the WB outting too.

Should be a fun event, wish everyone could make it.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

i believe he's brian capien's partner.. but i could be wrong..


----------



## RiverRat

Thanks AK, i knew ive heard the name before, but cant place a face with it or remember if ive met him. 

Hey speaking of, how did the bait needle in the finger turn out for Brian at EH? A buddy of mine in the UK once fell asleep with his baiting needle in his shirt pocket..when he rolled over he ran it into his chest almost all the way under his skin.....said hed NEVER do that mistake again..geez us!!
Another reason i dont use very hard baits.ive stuck my self many times before i said heck with that...if i use hard baits i use one of my bait drills first.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

i laughed at him all night... thats what happen..  it was funny to me.. all i heard was wheres the hospital around here..i looked at him and saw no blood.. i landed a fish then came over to look while laughin my butt off.. i watched him pulled that outta his finger..heard it popped.. Laughed some more..  then listened to him called all his people and tell him about it.. then i laughed some more.. that pretty much made my weekend..  
on the good note, his finger didn't fell off or anything.. it worked fine when i help him landing his carp at 3 or 4 am..i forgot..


----------



## RiverRat

I guess its funny in a way..just glad he was ok and didnt have to go to the hospital...been there done that before...geez.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

trust me, if it was something really serious, i wouldn't be laughing at him afterwards.. i can guarantee you he'll be using drills from now on..


----------



## atrkyhntr

awww drills... I like that idea... I was using a needle for threading minnows for trout fishing just thinking someday I'd be jamming that things into myself


----------



## tpet96

Yep. Mark is a CAG member. From the Akron area if I remember right....or up in that neck of the woods anyhow. Competition angler......and very good at what he does.  Excellent photographer as well.


----------



## Mark Reece

Can anyone give me an idea what I can expect depth and flow wise and how much lead I might need at this venue? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I am not sure what the depth is in the marina there but in the River there is a nice shelf that went from about 4-6' to 15'+. It may be a lil deeper or a lil shallower there I have never had a depthfinder in there. Right now the river is down and the flow will be not strong at all. Should be able to hold easy with a 1 oz. In that area of the river the current doesn't really crank unless alot of rain come through. There should be almost no current in the marina also. Snags should be minimal but ya never know what logs or brush might be dropped in there from the high water.

Jake


----------



## Mark Reece

Thanks for that, has anyone been catching down there this week??


----------



## RiverRat

well if it doesnt figure....PLEASE check this weather forecast:

http://www.weather.com/activities/other/other/weather/weekend.html?locid=USWV0799


looks like mother nature is going to throw us a nasty one this weekend. Weathers been awsome..now its going to turn very cold for 2 days and rain/snow mix....aint that great, the 2 days of our event!!!!


Well guys, i'll still be going, and i'll stay until it gets too bad..if others dont want to go because of this latest weather forecast, i fully understand....theres always June's event.


Contact me via PM if you have any questions, ect.


Scott


----------



## RiverRat

OK guys, i just wanted to give a heads up..ive sent out PM's and E-mails to all interested in joining us.....i just want to let everyone know what to expect and give fair notice...dont want anyone driving far to be upset...its mother nature and i wish i could control it.

Again, i will be there and will brave the weather as long as SAFELY possible...i might cancel some of the event, due to weather...i will ask everyone on Friday as see what they want to do...we will play it by ear until then..keep an eye out on this thread and keep checking the weather link to determine your own ideas and thoughts on the matter......oh well theres always the JUNE Pike Island event i guess...geez us!!


Scott


----------



## cwcarper

This is just unbelievable...it's almost May and we're going to get snow???? Tough break for everything going on this weekend...looks like I'll be sitting at home.


----------



## catking

You are such a fair weather fisherman carperboy......  I raised you better than that. I always went come rain , snow , wind, or cold.....Ya got soft in the past few years....................


----------



## H2O Mellon

Whoa, Wait A Second, I have to come to CW's Defense On This.


Just who is the guy that plans on sitting in a pub for 6 hours rather than fishing for Crappies on Sat? Hmm...... Could it be Da Queen?


----------



## TimJC

there's a pub there??? Hmmm... Might have to think about this whole carping at the crappie tourney thing.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Tim, in the Columbus area, you are never more then 5 minutes from a drinking establishment, there are alomst as many of those as there is fast food in this town. There should be a couple close by on 23, I may be joining you guys after Tpet and I get in. They are calling for snow by afternoon now, this is starting to sound a little bit like the Alum Creek Incident from lasrt year. I hope my old boat Ethel can handle all of the nasty weather. 

To the OCC (no not Orange County Choppers), best of luck to you if you head out and try to keep dry. Cold and wind is bearable, but once you get wet too it will be somewhat unbearable, no matter how big the fish are.


----------



## TimJC

I know that much Sean. I'm on my way up there tonight to sample some fine spirits. I don't know if I will be at the Delaware fun fish, but I definitely won't have my rods with me.

Good luck everyone. Have fun and take lots of pictures to show me Hopefully I will be doing some fishing of my own on sunday (depending on how unbearable the weather is ).


----------



## RiverRat

Well guys,
Arrived at the marina/campground around 4pm thursday....Dave arrived shortly after..then Jake around 8pm. This area is big enough to handle around 50 anglers!

We had the whole area to ourselfs....the weather was perfect, no wind, sun shine..calm water..CARP JUMPING EVERYWHERE!!!

We had pretty consistant action through thursday evening and thurs. night, we all went to bed around 2:30am.
Friday morning we were up early, Dave being the first up(as always), carp were rolling and jumping over our chum...we got back into fish pretty fast.
Fiday brought nice weather in the morning til around 11 , then an off and on sprinkle. We caught well on friday and even got into the Buff action pretty well.


We ended up calling it quits around 8pm on friday after talking with our Wifes back in Columbus and them telling us of the very heavy rains heading our way...so we packed up and headed home.....

Total was around 60 carp and buffs landed....this area will be HOT in about another 2-3 weeks and im kind of glad the poor weather cancelled the event, it was a great scouting trip and next year we will sced. this event at the end of April of 1st week of May...i fell this will be prime time for this venue.

Good time had by all, just wish the weather would of stayed nice for the weekend.


Scott

PS: Pictures will be posted later tonight.


----------



## crappielooker

well..at least you got some slime on your net..that's gotta feel and smell pretty good.. while i can only wish i can fish.. 
wish the weather would cooperate too.. it would be kinda nice for a change..


----------



## GMR_Guy

How big were the carp?


----------



## dale3joe

I tried carp fishing the back waters at rayland several times and at the area near nickals bakery without any bites.I know their there becaude i can see them. I tried sweet corn and some carp bait i bought at walmart. What kind of bait was being used if you dont mind saying.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

we were using flavored corn and by the afternoon friday they had turned on to just regular sweet corn. It was a pretty good trip considering the weather and the shortness of it all. The worst thing was that the action was getting hotter and we had to retreat due to weather. Twice I had doubles on my polls within a 30 minute stretch. a few nice channel cats were also landed on corn. There were carp busting as far as the eye could see all up and down the river in that stretch. When Scott posts the pics of the area it will give you a good feel of how much bank area there is. We literally fished right out of the back of our cars when it was raining hard. A great venue for carping and I hope to hit it again in the next few weeks. I think we just scratched the surface of what this area has to offer. Maybe if a few guys get interested in this area we could have this venue for a CAG event next year. Cheap camping ($8), plenty of bank space, and something we all like, plenty of carp! It is a river venue though so that pretty much votes it out  

Jake


----------



## flathunter

wheres the pics scott!??


----------



## RiverRat

OK..OK.....

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=42

Heres the pictures of the venue...from the property line at the barge tie off...all the way along the main river bank , up the channel to the marina backwater & boat launch.
PLENTY of room for lots of anglers to fish comfortably. plus you cant getting any better parking next to your swim.

As for pictures of CARP...well i'll refrain from posting them since the event was cancelled due to weather(plus i dont want to get labeled as BRAGGING), but i will say by friday evening I had total lbs. of carp, Dave i think had big fish and both Dave & Jake were coming after me pretty fast on the total weight. I was up over 20 carp landed by then and we had gotten into a good Buffalo bite and all fish were getting bigger the longer our chum was out there drawing them in(we were chumming LOADS too). I think the dates that were set were ok, but we found that most of the carp we were catching had just started to come in to feed from the deep main channel...we are heading back the same weekend of the West Branch event(first weekend of May), if anyone is interested...i think the first and 2nd weekend of May will be prime in this spot for both numbers and size of fish.When a fish caught at one of our events breaks the 30 lb mark i'll post it....it will happen in June for sure.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Oh and GMR...as for the SIZE of the carp......bigger avg. size than the East Harbor event this year ...PLUS these fish fought very hard from screamin run til you got the net under them, my bigger fish from east harbor didnt fight well at all and ALL the ones under 15 lb. just came in on the surface with no fight. This is a RIVER venue, these fish fight ultra hard and dont give up. Most lake anglers will go to this river and hook up with 10 lb. carp and swear all the way that they have a 20 lb. carp on for sure...i wont event try to tell you what the 20 lbers. fight like...its AWSOME and has to be felt before you understand.

We used our EURO gear for the carp...and i did catch a lot of Buffs on my euro tackle , hair-rigs and 2 oz. semi fixed leads, but the real fun was catching the buffs was on our light tackle(never leave home without it)....they fought like champs and are crazy trying to jump out of the water.

Most of my fish were caught on 13' 3.25TC rods and big pit reels, even the smaller carp felt great even on such heavy tackle....cause they FIGHT.


Scott

SEE YA ALL IN JUNE...you dont want to miss that one!!


----------



## cwcarper

So how many fish over 20 lbs were caught then??? Bigger avg size than East Harbor doesn't tell me much since most fish at East Harbor were < 10 lbs. I've been wanting to head out there again ever since I fished it a few years ago...just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Nice venue, have heard of it before just have a hard time dragging my but down there with all of the fishing I can do around Columbus and Zanesville. It is indeed hard to predict a spwan that far out, if this would of been 2 years ago they would of been in post spawn by now, this year they are just getting into pre-spwan feed in most areas. As for the fight on light tackle, I guess I will have to try river fishing someday


----------



## mrfishohio

No pictures of the fish? I read thru 6 pages.......... 


> Total was around 60 carp and buffs landed


At least post the sizes then, you know, like; 4.7, 3.2, 15.8, 22.5, 18.4, 6.9, etc, etc....unless they wern't weighed. If not, then post some pictures of the 5 biggest ones. Man, I was looking forward to the pictures after reading of all the fish caught & what a great area this is.  Don't worry ...


> i dont want to get labeled as BRAGGING


 This is a fishing board, no one would ever think something like that..... 
If I caught 60 fish, you better believe I'd have at least 10-15 pictures up, but then I fish for fun, not for a competative organization. Maybe I'll start the Ohio River Anglers Society.......I'll have pictures.


----------



## cwcarper

I'm with you Jim...I want to see some pics, too. I'd really like to see those buffs...I don't care what size the fish were. Besides...who'd ever accuse you of bragging  .


----------



## catking

You guys have to understand why CAG doesn't schedule events on the rivers like this... They FLOOD............It's that simple. At times I wish there was an event on the river, but to much planning goes down the tubes if the Ohio floods, and about 75% of the time in April , it does flood..... I'd also like to see the pics......... CATKING.......


----------



## crappielooker

maan..bummer..that barge is gone.... but it sure looks better with all those green grass, last time i was there it was muddy looking bank..
i also would like to see the fish....


----------



## catfishhunter33

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## RiverRat

Hunter33, you know what i think of you and your posts..if not please PM me and i'd be glad to tell you...or better yet why dont you show atleast ONE picture of you holding any fish.....thats because you dont EVER show any...lmao.....hmmm!
Saying 60 fish were caught is NOT bragging, im not sure how many fish YOU normally catch, but we did "ok" for the 24 hrs worth of fishing...but if we had fished all of the planned weekend...the total would have been 5x's as many easily, maybe more....thats just 3 guys, with the number of guys that were coming...it would have been around 500 fish for sure.

Anyway, the Rayland event was a sced. MONEY POT event, it was cancelled due to weather....so i will not disclose pictures of anyones fish on the net for set reasons. If you all want to see fish from this venue see me off of the net or come to the next event, as most of you were not planning to attend anyway...so it shouldnt matter either way.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## mrfishohio

I was considering fishing for a few carps. Just wanted to see how big they are and if it's worth the trip. I'm hoping to attend an event in SW Ohio even if the fish aren't huge. Thought maybe there was something to it after reading over 6 pages of posts  I could see if it's a "secret spot" but the location was posted & pictures of the location were posted. I do have a question about the point system in the OCC rules. Are you allowed to count all the fish you want, or is there a limit on fish entered? In the catfish tournaments I've entered there's always been a limit of 4 fish each or 8 per team. Do carp tournaments permit unlimited numbers ? 
Too bad about the weather, the stripes were about to turn on down here too.


----------



## TimJC

Jim most carp tournaments are based on Big Fish, Total Weight, and sometimes Top 4 Fish. In a Total Weight (which is basically like Scott's point system) competition you weigh every fish. There is almost always no need to keep the fish on a stringer (very bad), Livewell (we fish from the bank so this is kind of obsurd) or keepnet (this is a mesh bag that the fish go into and I have never seen one used at any event, but this is ok). Unlike a cat or bass tourney, the fish are weighed from the bank and released immediately. Weighing carp causes no more stress to the fish than catching it, since a sling is used to cradle the fish while weighing.

As for a SW tournement, Scott will not be holding one in this part of the state. However CAG will be having a fish-in (no money involved) at Clark Lake in July. Feel free to come join us and try to catch a fish bigger than Shawn's 21 for season big fish plaque.

Also there is a Tournament at West Side Tackle in Indianapolis on the White River (downtown) on May 14. The entry is low and there will be food and prizes for this event. The only cash prize will go to the first fish over 20 pounds (if there is one). Jim from West Side will pay $10 per pound for this fish. Info on this event is available here and here.


----------



## catking

JEEZE US !!! That's all I can say............... CATKING


----------



## mrfishohio

> That's all I can say...............


 Heck, Catking. I never knew you to have a shortage of words. Bet if you caught 20* fish we'd never see the end of the pictures........  You could start your own club, the Ohio Catking Club, or the One Cast Club (OCC)  

* 3 people 60 fish = 20 fish for each person.
Stands to reason at least a few were picture worthy.
We caught 20 stripes the other day, I only took pictures of maybe 1/2 dozen as I was too busy catching. I never even mentioned the musky caught


----------



## catking

................I'm rollin on the floor.............. Muskie.........  ...One cast ??? ................DA KING !!!


----------



## mrfishohio

Hey, that would make a good club too, OCK = One-Cast King...
This musky was caught under a little bobber by a guy fishing with minnows I think. Anyway, we gave it a quick release right in the water.


----------



## mrfishohio

Just so you don't think it was a garr OCK.


----------



## catking

That's a pretty nice muskie... nice pic also....  ................~**~


----------



## catfishhunter33

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## mrfishohio

Who's belly? The fish or the model holding it?


> bellies were full


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Just for general info the area around Rayland doesn't flood how it does down in Cincy area with a lil rain. After all the rain that was had over the last week the Pike Island area was only at 17 ft. only 3.5 ft. above summer level. It would take the water to come up to a mid to high 20 level for it to come over the bank in that area. FLOODING isn't a problem in that area. I fished it ever since I was a kid and I know first hand. If CAG had people knowledgeable in all areas of the state and asked for advice maybe all the planning wouldn't be needed. If CAG is meant to introduce carp fishing to people it should be all carp fishing, not just lake fishing. The only event on a river is the CAGI, and that is maybe one of the worst spots on the Scioto. It could of easily been held at Griggs and held more people and parking would of been free. Don't mind me though I am just a river guy. I do the easy fishing. Good Luck out there.

Jake


----------



## RiverRat

Its cool Jake, but dont waste your energy...trust me if i took someones elses thread in a complete other direction, i would have had my posts deleted and a smack on the hand PM sent already...guess its all in who you are and whos friends your with??????

Im here to talk fishing......if anyone cares to talk about the OCC events and anything thats has to do with this threads TOPIC, please feel free to post, other than that take your stabs, jabs and whatever else outside of my threads....THANKS!

Also the OCC events will now only hold a side pot for BIG FISH of the events, since so much negative BS has been shown for us wanting to do money events and everyone saying thats all we were into this for..i think next years events will be open to those who attend this year...and invite only. Looks as if CAG Ohio is going exclusive , so maybe OCC will follow and do the same thing...then we can do the money events the right way, without all the BS hipe from a select few.

Scott 

MY PM BOX IS ALWAYS OPEN...send all BS ya want to say, send there!


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Don't mind my input but why does this post need to become another BS session. Listen Jake I am a river/creek person too ( surprised? ), I grew up in south central PA where that is about all we had. I rode up and down and fished the waters in that area and loved it, yes I have had musky brush against my legs while I was wading for smallies, yes I have felt the pull of the all mighty river carp and yes I know there are areas in a river that do not flood quite as bad as the rest, but even those areas can and will become unfishable.

Your argument does not hold in this case, the venues are selected by the group not one person. Everybody has thier chance to say where they want to have an event but rivers are off limits. These events are advertised in paper well in advance and cannot be cancelled because of the weather. Even with the CAGI (tournament event more then fish in) even we have a nearby backup lake location in case the unexpected happens. It is a simple rule that does not leave a lot or room for interpetation which can cause more harm then it can good. 

I don't know what you have been told but there is no bias between rivers and lakes in the CAG group, most if not all of us spend a lot time on the rivers, myself that includes the Sciota and the Muskingum. Yes there are better places then COSI, but a lot of people enjoy fishing downtown in a urban enviroment. If you ever get the chance to fish Chicago head downtown to the river, incredible view, if I lived there I would be fishing there a lot even though the fish may not be as big.

Believe it or not for some of us the act of fishing is relaxing, if every event was a competition for money and bragging rights you know what, I would not set foot at an event. If I want to catch large fish I will go somewhere by myself or with a couple if friends and fish. Believe it or not normally when you get a bunch of people fishing and chumming together in one area the average size of the fish will drop, something you will figure out soon enough. 

I know Scott is somewhat of a good friend to you and you feel angry about some things that have been said back and forth, what ever you do dont get caught up in the whole conspiracy theory you may hear going on coming from either side. Fact of the matter is Scott had made many enemy's on the national scene way before he did here in Ohio and none of us had anything at all to do with it. Where there is smoke there is fire, and as much as I hate to admit it the smoke seems to follow Scott around a bit. Believe it or not I am a little bit of a rebel myself, but I learned a long time ago to just relax and go with the flow. If it starts to make me that mad I just back a way, I have nothing to prove to nobody else but myself, and you know what that is a darn good way to be.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Just read your post Scott, sorry your thread got hijacked, but I did not see too many negatives from the CAG people at all to warrant that attack. I have nothing against your club in fact I give out your web address quite a bit on other carp forums. The whole CagOhio being exclusive is total BS and you know it, you asked to remove your membership from CAG nobody took it. Anybody can fish our events, in fact we get beat up because of it so how is that being exclusive. 

Again I am sorry your thread got hijacked a little (very little), now maybe you will understand how other people feel when you do that to them.


----------



## tpet96

Hey Miso......we need to Hijack a few seats at Barley's real soon. Up for a trip?


----------



## crappielooker

hey jake..why don't you just come to our meeting and help us figured out the dates then..or heck, just come to any of the events and say what ya gotta say..because i know i can trust your judgement about the areas there.. we don't have many active members in that neck of the woods anyways.. so your input for that vacinity is greatly appreciated.. 
hell..i talked to u about that before anyways.. 
oh yea..PM send..


----------



## mrfishohio

mrfishohio said:


> I was considering fishing for a few carps. Just wanted to see how big they are and if it's worth the trip. I'm hoping to attend an event in SW Ohio even if the fish aren't huge. Thought maybe there was something to it after reading over 6 pages of posts  I could see if it's a "secret spot" but the location was posted & pictures of the location were posted. I do have a question about the point system in the OCC rules. Are you allowed to count all the fish you want, or is there a limit on fish entered? In the catfish tournaments I've entered there's always been a limit of 4 fish each or 8 per team. Do carp tournaments permit unlimited numbers ?
> Too bad about the weather, the stripes were about to turn on down here too.


I asked that question on 4-29-05 and was never answered( by an OCC official). I also read thru 6 pages of posts building up to a location and event where over 60 fish were caught by 3 people and pictures were promised & then not delivered. Wasn't trying to start something, but then again, maybe I was...
So I do apologize here in public forum for that. 
I try to have fun, sometimes my humor isn't appreciated by others. As we all know, the typed word vs. verbal word ...something can get lost in the translation. I thought it was humorous that fear of being labeled "braggin" for posting a picture or two after making the statement of 60 fish caught was ironic. I usually won't even comment on numbers if it's alot because I don't want a crowd, but I fish for fun & mostly alone. If I was sponsoring an event and a club, then crowds are what one needs to make it fun.
Again, my apologies if my comments offended anyone. I was frustrated after reading all the posts in 6 pages to an event where 60 fish were caught and then no pictures and no response to my question. Jim


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

All I wanna say is this. Having a "no river policy" is hurting the chances of alot of CAG members. Rivers hold #'s and size and there is many excellent venues that it could be held at around Ohio. Using the flood rule is total BS. If the river floods it is usually in predictable times of the year. The river hardly floods in July or August and that is some of the best times. I know you fished rivers in Penn Miso we have talked about it but you know as well as I do that water levels on rivers are pretty predictable. I have know Scott for a long time and I am not defending him at all he is his own man. I would just like to see a little diversity in CAG Ohio instead of picking and area with a good campground close to water. Its not all about big fish for me but I am like anyone else, I would like to see some big fish caught. I am not upset if they are not caught but i want atleast the opportunity. From what I have seen for past listings of events all that you guys do is recycle events. I would just like to see something a lil different. I have carp fished for along time. Its not like this is new to me at all. I have caught some excellent carp in lakes such as Piedmont, Senecaville, Tappan, Clendenning, Salt Fork along with hundreds of area on the Ohio River. It just sadens me to see events held at Buckeye Lake. I have fished buckeye lake and it isn't a good carp lake, but events are held there every year. A little variety and a little bit of an open mind is all I ask. I have no problem sharing info and knowledge of areas that I fish. All ya need to do is ask.

Jake


----------



## catking

I don't know what the problem you have with this site Scott,but the statement you made about if you hijacked a thread you would get deleted. That is simply not true. And you know it .I'm not going to sit here and let members think you get deleted for doing things.The OGF team has NEVER deleted a thing you posted. That is a FACT. I've asked you in pm's to point me the way.....All threads get sidetracked a little, seems to me this thread was dying until a few got it going again. .Pm is on the way to all concerned.  ......................


----------



## catking

Guys, CAG is a WORLDWIDE organization .Keep that in mind..... I think Jake brings up some excellent points as to what some would like to see. Getting involved in issues is how things get changed . Everybody has an opinion and I believe Jake does have some excellent points.............The fact is the Ohio River is usually flooded in April, but as Jake pointed out , down here in Cincy , not out at Rayland ..... But I'll also add with respect.....If the OCC wants to promote carpin as it has been pointed out that CAG should be doing so , then why not post pictures of the Rayland area with some fish caught ??? People tend to think they are being called out for not doing so. NOT TRUE . I believe most people in the thread simply wanted some pics of the carp that averaged bigger that Erie carp. It really is that simple.......... Rick


----------



## atrkyhntr

I have not read anywhere that says rivers are out hmnmnm?
I have read that you can go to the meeting and suggest a river and everyone votes...
Maybe I am wrong but thats what I can recall reading...
Anyone?


----------



## RiverRat

LOL....KING...dont let your face stay red too long, it might stay that way..lol


As for pictures...yup i have them, nope i will not post them...come to an OCC event if you wish, if not thats fine too...nough said! To much babbling on this thread with people that have nothing to do with carp fishing, OCC or any of that, so post elsewhere.


Scott


----------



## tpet96

> I have not read anywhere that says rivers are out hmnmnm?
> I have read that you can go to the meeting and suggest a river and everyone votes...
> Maybe I am wrong but thats what I can recall reading...
> Anyone?


Clyde.....yep. Year end event. Show up and put in your .02 cents on locations.


----------



## tpet96

Hey Jake...


Just out of curiosity, can the public go to Rayland and fish w/o paying camping/entrance fees? Is there high traffic of public visitors there such as state parks / city fishing areas? Those are the only 2 key factors in the decision making. Other than that......whatever is fine  Also....just out of curiosity....who is sponsoring the OCC events this year? Haven't seen the sponsor's name posted anywhere, other than the announcement that they were being sponsored.


----------



## RiverRat

Hey guys great news...i received my check from CAG to refund the remaining amount on my membership...THANKS SHAWN W. for helping me with this issue, you da man!

So its offical i am not longer a member of that group..so you will not hear any complaints about venues, ect. , ect.

Thanks guys for all your help.

Scott

PS: the sponsors of the OCC are uncle Josh and specialist tackle..both donated a TON of baits to be passed out. I also have 3 other sponsors that are very willing to donate too, but i have to get with them on what would be best to give away....NOT that this is really anyones business , specially the ones that are not going to attend any of our events anyway....just wondered with the CAG OHIO's power why they never give away prizes at each event like other CAG states do(ie medals, rods, reels, ect.)?? Always thought this was a missing piece to our events too...but again no longer my problem...lol.

Thanks for your replys guys, good to see so much interest in one of my threads.

Jake i'll be on the river out east around 9am..see you & Dave later in the day.


----------



## catking

For caring so much about my blood pressure Scott. Seems like you showed yourself to everybody involved so I really don't have to get into a pissing match. Carpers- you guys need to get back to what made this a fun area..carping and carping with friends ... Good luck to CAG this year and good luck to OCC also. CATKING


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Scott, first off congratulations you got what you asked for, first time in the history of CAG you should be so proud. I know you don't care anymore but I have to ask, how many fish ins in other states did you attend. Outside of some tournaments like they had in Indy last year there is normally nothing handed out at a fish in. Don't know where you got it in your head that happens everywhere. 

Last year at the one tournament we had up at Edgewater there was plaques and all kinds of door prizes for showing up. We had boilies, flavors and pellets from the boilie shop and a bunch of other things as well., Everybody left with something. Then last year at Alum where everybody decided where we where going to fish this year (F.Y.I Shawn was not even there due to a death in the family) we had a raffle where prizes where handed out. 

By the way if you ever bothered to come to a cookout at one of these events you will get all kinds of goodies in the form of food that some people worked hard at, something a lot of states do not do. As for the river thing that you guys wanted, it is sounding like Shawn is starting to relax his way bearing what happens at the CAGI this year. By the way that was sort of a rule well before Shawn took the state over, so maybe your gripe is not with him after all?

You complain about us not doing "enough" river events(by the way there 2 events on rivers last year, edgewater was moved to the Black River), but in your own club you will not do lakes, what makes that any better? You are almost as bad as the person sitting around complaining about Bush being president but you didn't even vote.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Shawn,

As far as Rayland goes the actually ramp was constructed by the Army Corp of Engineers. Its is $8 a night to camp there and I believe it is $2 to launch a boat. There is more parking than you would know what to do with seeing as you can park right next to where your fishing. There is tons of people traffic in this area since it is the only launch between Wheeling and Steubenville unless you belong to one of the boat clubs. It is also the only camping area to my knowledge in that area until you get out to the Musk. Watershed Lakes. On a nice weekend there is tons of people there. We had many people come up and talk to us this weekend about our tackle and carp fishing and such. We even have a few youngsters come up to us that were very excited to see some carp caught. They have a nice big shelter with about 10 tables that is lit up all night. It is a very nice area to do some fishing in.

Jake


----------



## atrkyhntr

Hey Jake that sounds like a really nice place to have an outting...
Next time your there is there anyway you can snap a few pics for us that have never been there?
THANKS in advance!!


----------



## catking

Jake is right on the money. Rayland would be an excellent area for an outing . I remember seeing it for the first time and was impressed. They have shower houses and Pike Island is 5 minutes down the road.....Whem CAG has it's annual meeting for picking sites for 2006 I'll be sure to bring up Rayland ........ THE CATKING !!!


----------



## crappiebub

Scott posted the Rayland site pictures gallery above. Here it is again http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=42

They charged $4.00 to launch or $2.00 to park per car last year when I was there. Don't know if it's changed.


----------



## atrkyhntr

Thats right... THANKS MAN


----------



## RiverRat

3 of us fished this area again this past weekend(fri-sat)..80 carp landed again with some buffalo carp too. We had fish of all sizes with biggest ones running to 20 lbs.
I will be posting pictures on the OCC site when i get a day off....IF i get a day off, i might be working 12 days in row?

Scott


----------

